# Site disappearing



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

The site is not responding...when I finally got the main page, I've twice gotten dead response when posting a reply.

I'm getting "Cannot connect" so I assume it's the server going quiet and not DNS.

JUST NOW the first submit WITH THIS POST 


> This webpage is not available


Back got me back here.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

MikeAndrews said:


> The site is not responding...when I finally got the main page, I've twice gotten dead response when posting a reply.
> 
> I'm getting "Cannot connect" so I assume it's the server going quiet and not DNS.
> 
> ...


I also can't get through most of the time this morning. If you look at the low volume of posts today it would seem we are not the only ones not getting on.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I got a brief Server not Found error this morning, but there were posts being made at the same time, so the site wasn't really down.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Mike Lang said:


> I got a brief Server not Found error this morning, but there were posts being made at the same time, so the site wasn't really down.


Maybe it was just suffering crushing ennui.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Yes, it does not seem it was us directly. It seems to have been routing issues as our watchdog system that monitors from outside did not show any issues getting the site to load. (It checks every 5 mins)


----------

